# Type of Sugar for Bacon Cure



## carlo olivares

Hi all, 

Im trying out different bacon cure recipes. Usually, the recipes specify that brown sugar should be used.

However i came across one bacon recipe that doesnt. It just says "sugar".

Have any of you used white sugar instead of brown sugar to cure bacon? Any noticable difference?

Thanks!

Carlo


----------



## daveomak

I use kosher salt, white sugar and cure #1 for my bacon....   I like plain, nothing fancy bacon..


----------



## carlo olivares

Thanks Dave!!! Thats the same recipe i have too. I cant wait to try it out. I normally use some maple syrup as part of my cure and am looking for something simpler and less expensive. Maple syrup (uncle lukes) can go for 20 usd per liter


----------



## pit 4 brains

You can substitute white sugar with raw turbinado sugar. It has natural molasses in it. 

Also called "sugar in the raw"..


----------



## pc farmer

I use white or brown.  Don't see a difference


----------



## daveomak

From my reading on here, most folks don't get much maple flavor from adding syrup or sugar during the curing process...  

I do know I get great maple flavor when I add maple syrup to the bacon just before eating....    AND none is wasted....


----------



## pit 4 brains

Are you pumping the brine or just soaking?


----------



## foamheart

I use Pop's recipe, which calls for both. Equal parts salt, white sugar and brown sugar.  I agree with Dave, the only thing I got using maple syrup or honey was roping. BUT I do use Maple oil now in my cure solution. And yes you do know its in the bacon.


----------



## daveomak

Foamheart said:


> I use Pop's recipe, which calls for both. Equal parts salt, white sugar and brown sugar.  I agree with Dave, the only thing I got using maple syrup or honey was roping. BUT I do use Maple oil now in my cure solution. And yes you do know its in the bacon.


Kevin....  I have never heard of maple oil....   I'm looking it up....


----------



## foamheart

There is a differnece between maple extract and maple oil. Maple extract is ok in luke warm or cold application because its alcohol based. The oil works in hi-temp because its oil based. I use a bit less with the oil. And they are both expensive when you use them like I do. Since they now only make the extract in 2 oz bottles (Watkins) I just buy 2 cases at a time. I much prefer maple to vanilla.


----------

